# Looking for self drive van hire



## lindaj (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,

Can anybody recommend a self drive van hire company. I would like a 25m3 van to pick up in Malaga area, Spain and drop off in Nice, France.

Any help gratefully appreciated as I can't seem to find anyone who can offer this service?

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lindaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody recommend a self drive van hire company. I would like a 25m3 van to pick up in Malaga area, Spain and drop off in Nice, France.
> 
> ...


Linda I have moved this thread to the spain forum as you are more likely to get answers there.
Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lindaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody recommend a self drive van hire company. I would like a 25m3 van to pick up in Malaga area, Spain and drop off in Nice, France.
> 
> ...


These are normally difficult to find.
UK / Spain / UK, no problem, but Italy / Spain I think might be a problem


----------

